# Which yeast for stout?



## neo__04 (2/12/14)

Hey all,

Doing a stout brew for my old man tomorrow night.
Have all the grains and realised i probably dont have the right yeast.

The recipe is http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/304-three-shades-of-stout/

In the fridge i have US05, S-04, S-23, W34/70.

The original recipe listed they tried US-05.

Any preference here as to which i should use?


----------



## manticle (2/12/14)

04 or 05 from that list. Good english liquid next time.


----------



## neo__04 (2/12/14)

Awesome, thanks for that.

At least if he is happy with it, i'll make him another ripper batch with some better yeast


----------



## sean_0 (2/12/14)

My best stouts have been done with pacman, which isn't too far away from us-05. I'd go with that. Should do the job just fine.


----------



## skb (2/12/14)

US-05 is GREAT for a stout... and is fool proof in a stout, trust me I have used it !


----------



## Adr_0 (3/12/14)

That looks like a fantastic recipe and although US05 is def the pick of the yeasts youhhave in the fridge next time you try the recipe the US05 really doesn't do it justice. IMO 1275, 1338 (by the sounds of it anyway, I haven't tried this yeast) or 1469 if you want a nice malty, nutty breadiness.


----------



## neo__04 (17/12/14)

Yeah i will definately make the brew again and use the proper ingredients. Was just rushing to get the stout ready for christmas.

Bottled it last night. Tastes like its going to be good.


----------



## mofox1 (17/12/14)

I used danstar windsor in my last stout. Not a massive attenuator, so I mashed low.

Turned out pretty alright (if I do say so myself)!


----------



## Yob (17/12/14)

1318 is a goodun


----------



## HBHB (17/12/14)

Take your pick of the usual suspects in the Mangrove Jacks range and pitch according to the gravity of the beer, s04, US05 are both good. Must say I have a soft spot for Nottingham in a stout.


----------



## Bribie G (17/12/14)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Wyeast Irish Ale 1084 which is apparently a close relation of Guinness yeast.

It's the only one I'd ever use in a stout, lovely and neutral but ferments out quickly and can be run up to 25 degrees without problems (as they do at Guinness).

S04 would be an OK sub.


----------



## Screwtop (17/12/14)

HBHB said:


> Take your pick of the usual suspects in the Mangrove Jacks range and pitch according to the gravity of the beer, s04, US05 are both good. Must say I have a soft spot for Nottingham in a stout.


Mee Three!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------

